# Trigger a 580EX II with a Cybersync Commander



## pierceography (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
So I received my first Einstein and Cybersync Commander today, and I'm trying to trigger a 580ex ii as a slave. However, I'm reading that the 580ex ii can't be triggered as an optical slave by a non-Canon flash. So my question(s) are: 1) Is this true? And 2) If so, how can I trigger the 580ex ii as a slave? Can I use the cord from the Einstein to the 580ex ii or do I pretty much have to pony up for another PCB wireless trigger?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2013)

Another PCB trigger may be easiest. Or, you can get an Sonia attachment to make your 580 a generic optical slave ($16, you need the ones with a green base). 

Read more on Syl Arena's blog: 

http://pixsylated.com/blog/canon-speedlites-optical-slaves/


----------



## pierceography (Mar 29, 2013)

Excellent info. Thanks, neuro!


----------

